# WEST SIDE STORY--"Dance at the Gym"



## Robert Collier (Jul 9, 2018)

Check out how these guys dressed to impress at the local gym in 1961. 

Cordially,

Rob


----------



## Robert Collier (Jul 9, 2018)

Robert Collier said:


> Check out how these guys dressed to impress at the local gym in 1961.
> 
> Cordially,
> 
> Rob


P.S. Clip looks *great* in full screen.

rac


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Great clip. I suspect you are correct in your assessment of the clothing choices, but think the clothing issues are overpowered by the reality that we are watching the conduct of gang warfare on the dance floor! West Side Story is a classic...one of my favorites.


----------

